# Sept.14,1963



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2017)

54 years!!!!!!
.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Congrats to you both!!  Beautiful pictures.  Wish y'all many more!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice going you two. Many, many more. :love_heart:


----------



## IKE (Sep 14, 2017)

Congrats Ken !!............


----------



## deesierra (Sep 14, 2017)

Happy Anniversary!!! May you two be blessed with many more of them!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2017)

Beautiful couple, then and now.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 14, 2017)

Congratulations, and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2017)

Happy Anniversary! Gorgeous then, still gorgeous now! Time has been kind to you both.


----------



## jujube (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh, weren't you two an adorable pair!  And still are.  Congrats!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 14, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 14, 2017)

Congratulations! Have a wonderful day. I wish you many, many more.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 14, 2017)

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 14, 2017)

A  VERY  good lookin'  Bride  &  Groom !


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2017)

Happy Anniversary..... ken and Mrs Ken.... Mrs Ken hasn't changed at all, still as beautiful  and young looking as ever... Hope you're having a lovely day... I was only in infant school when you got married... not trying to make you feel old or nothin'..ya know...


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 14, 2017)

Congratulations.  Beautiful couple.  You're both so lucky to have found one another so long ago.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2017)

:clap: Congrats, Ken!  Your wife has beautiful hair.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 14, 2017)

It looks like you won the Jackpot, Ken.
Congratulations on a long and successful marriage.
It is a gift that doesn't come to everyone.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you all for the wishes and comments..I am truly blessed..


----------



## Pam (Sep 15, 2017)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 20, 2017)

Many Congratulations...  I recalled I shared an anniversary with you - only 10 years later.  Sorry I'm a bit late with the greeting,  but we take our main vacation at this time.  This year (44th anniversary) we had a 2 week trip with our camper in Europe.


----------

